
Django API Boilerplate - bisratyalew
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bisratyalew&#x2F;Django-Api-Boilerplate<p>Guys, you can use this api boilerplate for your django project! It&#x27;s awesome and cool! You can register, login, post, reset_password, change_password... have fun with it!!!<p>Go to: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;bisratyalew&#x2F;Django-Api-Boilerplate
======
bisratyalew
[https://github.com/bisratyalew/Django-Api-
Boilerplate](https://github.com/bisratyalew/Django-Api-Boilerplate)

Awesome

